# Club Wyndham points vs Avenue Plaza



## Bailey#1 (May 18, 2014)

I travel to NOLA once every two years. I am debating whether to buy a resale Club Wyndham points (EOY) contract or buy a resale Avenue Plaza floating week EOY contract. I can not find a EOY contract for Avenue Plaza but I do find Club Wyndham Points EOY contracts out there. 
I stayed at Avenue Plaza already thru rental so I know what to expect from it. I also will mostly visit during the French Quarter Fest.

My questions are:
Does Avenue Plaza  EOY contracts exists?
What are the advantages of Club Wyndham Points? Avenue Plaza? 
What would be better for me to get that French Quarter Fest week?
How many points do I need for one week... Studio, one bedroom?
With the Club Wyndham Points I can book by the day does the floating week allow me to do that? With the Club Wyndham Point system I can check in on any day, Does the floating week allow me to do that?
With the Club Wyndham if I buy an annual year can I buy half the points needed and bank every other year?

Do you have any other suggestions?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## ronparise (May 18, 2014)

I own Wyndham points, and I own an Avenue Plaza week, converted to points, and I own several Avenue Plaza floating weeks, and I own Worldmark Credits that can be used at Avenue Plaza (Worldmark has 63 units at Avenue Plaza), 

So Im betting I know the answers to your questions. I own a lot of timeshares and do a fair amount of rentals. Avenue Plaza  is far and away my favorite. Its my favorite resort and its my favorite rental property 

to your questions

*Does Avenue Plaza EOY contracts exists?*..Yes and  Sumday Vacations has an eoy odd for sale on their website right now (they also have an annual)
http://sumdayvacations.com/products.php?cat=217

*What are the advantages of Club Wyndham Points? Avenue Plaza?*  There are really no advantages either way, just differences.  1)  There are more weeks than points. So for the more popular reservations you have a better chance of getting them with weeks.  2) The weeks float all year, except for 5 weeks, (Mardi Gras, the week before Mardi Gras, 2 weeks of Jazz Fest and the Sugar Bowl)  The only way to reserve these weeks is to own the event week, or own Wyndham Points or own Worldmark Credits.  

*What would be better for me to get that French Quarter Fest week?* Any of the ownership choices will work. 

*How many points do I need for one week... Studio, one bedroom?* Studios are either 112000 pts or 126000 pts  One bedrooms are 126000 pts or 140000 pts, depending on season.   French Quarter Fest is the high season

*With the Club Wyndham Points I can book by the day does the floating week allow me to do that? With the Club Wyndham Point system I can check in on any day, Does the floating week allow me to do that? *
With Wyndham points you cannot check in any day, and you can not book by the day The rule is in Prime season you can do 3, 4 or 7 day stays, and check in or check out must be on a Friday.  The floating weeks work almost as well. You can split weeks into a 3 and a 4 day stay and you can check in any day of the week, and you can use both splits at the same time. ie you can get two rooms for French Quarter Fest. Worldmark does allow single day bookings and you can check in any day of the week


*With the Club Wyndham if I buy an annual year can I buy half the points needed and bank every other year? *Yes, we dont call it banking, but you can deposit your points into the points credit pool where they are good for 3 years, Worldmark Credits are good for 2 years

*Do you have any other suggestions?* 

A couple of things:

1) You should also know that weeks give you a "right to use week" or bonus week. that you can use just like your regular week Just pay another mf if you want to use it.  Your right to use week can be split just like your regular week and it doesnt matter if your regular week is a studio or one bedroom...the right to use week can be either one. So with a one week ownership you can make 4 weekend reservations. There are lots of owners that rent their right to use week for enough to cover the maintenance fees for the regular week and the rtu week (can you say free vacation?)

2) There are Avenue Plaza units in Club Wyndham Access,  If you decide on points Id seriously consider CWA for the Advanced Reservation Priority

3) the maintenance fee for a floating week studio is $525, Maintenance fees for Wyndham points depend on where you own, but range from a low of about $4/1000 points to as high as $7. $5 is doing well and CWA is about average at $5.40.  so at $5/1000 points your fees will be $630  Worldmark fees are about 
$540 for enough credits for a week at Avenue Plaza.  The cost to buy your weeks usage every other year,  will be about the same for the Wyndham points or the floating week...more for Worldmark.

4) As you know there are only studios and one bedrooms here. What you may not know is that some of the studios are adjacent to one bedrooms and there are connecting doors between them. There is no guarantee that you will get one of these pairs, but if you make your request in advance ...maybe

5) Some of the studios here are furnished with one King bed, some with 2 Queens. and if you buy a floating week, you will own one or the other, but when you make your reservation you can choose either one, and it will say S2Q or SK on your confirmation.....However, the resort does not recognize this. If it matters to you, be sure to make your request to the resort several days ahead of check in. Either way maximum occupancy is 4 to a studio and it's 4 to a one bedroom.

6) My favorite ownership is the studio, because just like a one bedroom occupancy is 4, and the mf is significantly cheaper, If I need more space I can use my rtu for a second room, (studio or 1 bed)

For what its worth, Id buy that annual floating week from Sumday.


Laissez les bons temps rouler!


----------



## lcml11 (May 18, 2014)

Bailey#1 said:


> I travel to NOLA once every two years. I am debating whether to buy a resale Club Wyndham points (EOY) contract or buy a resale Avenue Plaza floating week EOY contract. I can not find a EOY contract for Avenue Plaza but I do find Club Wyndham Points EOY contracts out there.
> I stayed at Avenue Plaza already thru rental so I know what to expect from it. I also will mostly visit during the French Quarter Fest.
> 
> My questions are:
> ...



April 9 - 12, 2015 is not in the 10 Month Booking window yet so I cannot check on the availability at this point.  

From what you described, buy a EOY contract for the purpose you have in mind may not be the best long term arrangement.  I would think since your plans on usage do not appear to vary significantly, the safest way to accomplish your goal is to line up with someone with excess points and do a long term arrangement where you get the reservation during the ARP period every other year.  

The second best bet, I would think, is to buy a fixed week if one becomes available for the week the festival occurs in if it is the same dates every year.

The third best bet, if you do not already own Wyndham Club Plus/Access, is to not limit yourself to just that resort, there are other timeshares in the area.

The above are in response to the other suggestions comment.  For direct answers to your question, I will leave that to the Avenue Plaza experts.  There are at least a couple that post on TUG.


----------



## scootr5 (May 18, 2014)

ronparise said:


> 1) You should also know that weeks give you a "right to use week" or bonus week. that you can use just like your regular week Just pay another mf if you want to use it.  Your right to use week can be split just like your regular week and it doesnt matter if your regular week is a studio or one bedroom...the right to use week can be either one. So with a one week ownership you can make 4 weekend reservations. There are lots of owners that rent their right to use week for enough to cover the maintenance fees for the regular week and the rtu week (can you say free vacation?)!



How does the RTU work for EOY weeks? Can you use them in the year you don't have, or no?


----------



## Free2Roam (May 18, 2014)

A couple more advantages of a float week... no guest reservation fees and no restrictions on overlapping reservations. Also reservations can be made up to a year in advance, but you must pay maintenance fees first. I see that as an advantage because I don't think a lot of people pay that far ahead. If you want April, there's a great chance you'll get it. 

A disadvantage... there are cancellation fees with float week ownerships. But you can cancel almost at the last minute and book other dates.

Like Ron, I would buy the floating week... annual or biennial.


----------



## ronparise (May 19, 2014)

scootr5 said:


> How does the RTU work for EOY weeks? Can you use them in the year you don't have, or no?



I think you are limited to using it in the year you own But I dont own any of these


----------



## Bailey#1 (May 19, 2014)

Thank you for the fast responses.


----------



## ronparise (May 19, 2014)

other  reasons to choose Avenue Plaza are 1) the parking. They provide on site Valet parking at $12 a day, The other timeshares are more like $30. And if you want to beat the parking fees altogether, you have a better chance of finding on street parking near Avenue Plaza than at the other timeshares  2) the courtyard and pool is better at Avenue Plaza. 

The only downside (although I consider it a plus) is the Garden District location. Its about 2 miles from the French Quarter. The streetcar, which stops right in front, however, makes everything in town convenient to you


----------



## ronparise (May 19, 2014)

scootr5 said:


> How does the RTU work for EOY weeks? Can you use them in the year you don't have, or no?



I just checked with the reservations dept. and they say that until they hear different from the resort, they will allow an eoy owner to use his rtu week either in the current year or for reservations 10 months  out...into the next year

I wouldnt count on this lasting forever


----------



## scootr5 (May 19, 2014)

ronparise said:


> I just checked with the reservations . and they say that until they hear different from the resort, they will allow an eoy owner to use his rtu week either in the current year or for reservations 10 months  out...into the next year
> 
> I wouldnt count on this lasting forever



Thanks Ron.


----------



## Bailey#1 (May 19, 2014)

Ron Parise, thank you for your insight. I checked the Sumday website out but their inventory doesn't show a biennial year. The annual year seems very 
tempting but vacation time is limited and I have a DVC timeshare where I take the grandkids to, so that limits me to one open vacation week every two years.
With yours and others suggestions I now believe buying an Avenue Plaza float week instead of the Club Wyndham points is the way to go. I also agree with you that the studios are best, and the Garden District is a great area.  With that said I will continue to look for a EOY Avenue Plaza biennial timeshare, ideally a week 15 Avenue Plaza would be best but that is probably hard to come by. 
I learned alot from this posting and I thank you all!


----------



## MaryBella7 (May 19, 2014)

Bailey#1 said:


> Ron Parise, thank you for your insight. I checked the Sumday website out but their inventory doesn't show a biennial year. The annual year seems very
> tempting but vacation time is limited and I have a DVC timeshare where I take the grandkids to, so that limits me to one open vacation week every two years.



There are some here who make a bit of profit from booking Mardi Gras and renting that week.  If you could do that, you could probably pay for your vacation (maintenance fees) for both years.


----------



## lcml11 (May 19, 2014)

lhumes7 said:


> There are some here who make a bit of profit from booking Mardi Gras and renting that week.  If you could do that, you could probably pay for your vacation (maintenance fees) for both years.



To pull this off, you might have to talk Ron and others into sleeping an hour so so after the opening up of the ARP windows and the 10 month windows.


----------



## MaryBella7 (May 19, 2014)

lcml11 said:


> To pull this off, you might have to talk Ron and others into sleeping an hour so so after the opening up of the ARP windows and the 10 month windows.



Haha!  True!  Note I didn't say that you could, I said "if" you could!


----------



## Bigrob (May 19, 2014)

lcml11 said:


> To pull this off, you might have to talk Ron and others into sleeping an hour so so after the opening up of the ARP windows and the 10 month windows.



Irrelevant for Avenue Plaza floating weeks. They don't float into event weeks, of which Mardi Gras is obviously one. As Ron pointed out earlier, there are 5 weeks blocked out from the Ave Plaza floating week usage - Mardi Gras, the week before Mardi Gras, 2 weeks of Jazz Fest and the Sugar Bowl.

Having said that, it may be possible to find other high-demand timeframes that could be booked and rented to cover the "extra" time the OP wouldn't be able to use - but it seems he wants to keep it simple and may not want to get into the rental business.


----------



## ronparise (May 19, 2014)

and you cant use a weeks ownership to book Mardi Gras, unless you own week 8 or 9.  (I happen to own two week 9's and a week 8)  But with CWA points or Worldmark Credits you can do it.

There are other weeks that are not the special event weeks, that work well for rentals.  Essence Music Fest (July 4) and Voodoo Music Fest (Halloween) for example,.


----------



## ronparise (May 19, 2014)

Bailey#1 said:


> Ron Parise, thank you for your insight. I checked the Sumday website out but their inventory doesn't show a biennial year. The annual year seems very
> tempting but vacation time is limited and I have a DVC timeshare where I take the grandkids to, so that limits me to one open vacation week every two years.
> With yours and others suggestions I now believe buying an Avenue Plaza float week instead of the Club Wyndham points is the way to go. I also agree with you that the studios are best, and the Garden District is a great area.  With that said I will continue to look for a EOY Avenue Plaza biennial timeshare, ideally a week 15 Avenue Plaza would be best but that is probably hard to come by.
> I learned alot from this posting and I thank you all!



That week is gone, It was there yesterday, I promise


----------



## Bailey#1 (May 20, 2014)

Hello again, just a few more questions.

With the floating week do you have both the checkin or checkout on Friday option as they do with the Club Wyndham access points? I am asking this because the French Quarter fest runs from a Thursday to Sunday. If the option exists Would I have the option to book from Tuesday night  thru  Monday nights?

What is the booking window for a Floating Week compared to Club Wyndham Access Points, or a Wyndham member from another resort or RCI members?

With the floating weeks will I be better off getting a 1 bedroom unit then the Studio unit because it will increase my chances of obtaining 
the French Quarter fest since there are more units to choose from?

I appreciate the TUG members taking the time to answer these questions thank you.


----------



## lcml11 (May 20, 2014)

Bailey#1 said:


> Hello again, just a few more questions.
> 
> With the floating week do you have both the checkin or checkout on Friday option as they do with the Club Wyndham access points? I am asking this because the French Quarter fest runs from a Thursday to Sunday. If the option exists Would I have the option to book from Tuesday night  thru  Monday nights?
> 
> ...



On-line reservations is not showing the April dates you are looking for yet.  They are still over 10 months out.  For whatever it is worth, part of March is showing and, yes, Tuesday though and including Monday night is available for booking. 

03/10/2015 	7 	1 Bedroom Suite 	

    Transaction Combines Two Reservations and May Require a Room Change
    Managed by Wyndham Vacation Management, Inc.

	140,000 	N/A 	
Note: Transaction combines two reservations and may require a room change.
Click to see details.
03/10/2015 	7 	1 Bedroom Suite 	

    Transaction Combines Two Reservations and May Require a Room Change
    Managed by Wyndham Vacation Management, Inc.

	140,000 	N/A 	
Note: Transaction combines two reservations and may require a room change.
Click to see details.
03/10/2015 	7 	Studio 	

    Transaction Combines Two Reservations and May Require a Room Change
    Managed by Wyndham Vacation Management, Inc.

	126,000 	N/A 	
Note: Transaction combines two reservations and may require a room change.
Click to see details.
03/10/2015 	7 	Studio 	

    Transaction Combines Two Reservations and May Require a Room Change
    Managed by Wyndham Vacation Management, Inc.

	126,000 	N/A 	
Note: Transaction combines two reservations and may require a room change.
C

Six nights are also available starting on a Tuesday.

Given what appears to the days you want to stay, you are probably better off with a points contract and not a fixed or floating weeks contract.

Regarding booking windows through a Wyndham Member, if they have ARP rights for the days you want, then you can have them book at will for next year.  It is within the 13 Month window for dates you want, if availability is still there.  My guess is that it is.


----------



## ronparise (May 20, 2014)

Bailey#1 said:


> Hello again, just a few more questions.
> 
> With the floating week do you have both the checkin or checkout on Friday option as they do with the Club Wyndham access points? I am asking this because the French Quarter fest runs from a Thursday to Sunday. If the option exists Would I have the option to book from Tuesday night  thru  Monday nights?
> 
> ...



The floating weeks say check in is Fri or Sunday...BUT, thats not the whole story

You can split your week into a 3 or 4 night stay and check in can be any day you want.. so use your 4 day split and check in on Thursday, and check out Monday...ezpz

So that also means you can, (in spite of the Fri or Sunday check in rule), check in for a week, any day of the week,  for example 4 days checking in on Thursday, followed by 3 days checking in on Monday...and using your right to use week, make an 8 night reservation and a 6 night reservation

These floating weeks offer lots and lots of flexibility


----------



## ronparise (May 20, 2014)

Bailey#1 said:


> Hello again, just a few more questions.
> 
> With the floating week do you have both the checkin or checkout on Friday option as they do with the Club Wyndham access points? I am asking this because the French Quarter fest runs from a Thursday to Sunday. If the option exists Would I have the option to book from Tuesday night  thru  Monday nights?
> 
> ...



The floating weeks say check in is Fri or Sunday...BUT, thats not the whole story

You can split your week into a 3 or 4 night stay and check in can be any day you want.. so use your 4 day split and check in on Thursday, and check out Monday...ezpz

So that also means you can, (in spite of the Fri or Sunday check in rule), check in for a week, any day of the week,  for example 4 days checking in on Thursday, followed by 3 days checking in on Monday...and using your right to use week, make an 8 night reservation and a 6 night reservation

These floating weeks offer lots and lots of flexibility

pm me your email address and Ill send you a copy of the "rule book" Its only 2 pages,but it will answer all your questions


----------



## A.Win (May 21, 2014)

Once again, I want to thank Ron for offering incredibly useful information for everyone to use. In general, I'm amazed that he shares so much information many of us probably feel should be kept a secret. I wonder if he is hurting himself by inviting so much competition. How many Wyndham/WM owners are now trying to rent NOLA weeks based on his advice? 

Or maybe he is benefiting from all this advice? Because if I wanted a NOLA week, Ron is probably the first person I would ask. 

I wish I had the same amount of "intelligence" regarding all the other Wyndham areas/properties. While NOLA info is interesting, it is not particularly useful to me.


----------



## Bailey#1 (May 21, 2014)

A.Win said:


> Once again, I want to thank Ron for offering incredibly useful information for everyone to use. In general, I'm amazed that he shares so much information many of us probably feel should be kept a secret. I wonder if he is hurting himself by inviting so much competition. How many Wyndham/WM owners are now trying to rent NOLA weeks based on his advice?
> 
> Or maybe he is benefiting from all this advice? Because if I wanted a NOLA week, Ron is probably the first person I would ask.
> 
> I wish I had the same amount of "intelligence" regarding all the other Wyndham areas/properties. While NOLA info is interesting, it is not particularly useful to me.



Before this post I didn't know who Ron was, now if anyone was going to NOLA and needed a rental I would tell them about Ron. So I think it is good business for him to help people.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 21, 2014)

A.Win said:


> Once again, I want to thank Ron for offering incredibly useful information for everyone to use. In general, I'm amazed that he shares so much information many of us probably feel should be kept a secret. I wonder if he is hurting himself by inviting so much competition. How many Wyndham/WM owners are now trying to rent NOLA weeks based on his advice?
> 
> Or maybe he is benefiting from all this advice? Because if I wanted a NOLA week, Ron is probably the first person I would ask.
> 
> I wish I had the same amount of "intelligence" regarding all the other Wyndham areas/properties. While NOLA info is interesting, it is not particularly useful to me.



Totally agree about Ron being helpful.

But he WORKED to learn about this particular area & he continues to expand his knowledge base in another area or two ... I figure it keeps him young and dashing.  RON!

There are other TUGGERS who have niche areas of interest. The reasons are varied - almost all love a particular area to be semi-retired in or extended 2+ weeks there for vacationing. Some TUGs have been in their niche markets for 10+ years. 

Almost all Tuggers love a certain resort, resort change or a particular location - then it is easy to know the ins & outs of that market. And what they were interested in 3 years ago, MAY become something else as time goes on.

I know change keeps me younger than most of my peers at home.


----------



## ronparise (May 21, 2014)

A.Win said:


> Once again, I want to thank Ron for offering incredibly useful information for everyone to use. In general, I'm amazed that he shares so much information many of us probably feel should be kept a secret. I wonder if he is hurting himself by inviting so much competition. How many Wyndham/WM owners are now trying to rent NOLA weeks based on his advice?
> 
> Or maybe he is benefiting from all this advice? Because if I wanted a NOLA week, Ron is probably the first person I would ask.
> 
> I wish I had the same amount of "intelligence" regarding all the other Wyndham areas/properties. While NOLA info is interesting, it is not particularly useful to me.



have you ever wondered why when you see a McDonalds there is a Burger King nearby;  Lowes and HomeDepot; CVS and Walgreens;. .Compitition is not a bad thing. . . And Ive learned that there is nothing better than cooperative competition. I refer people to other guys and they do the same for me. Today I even got a referral from someone that works  at Avenue Plaza.. and Ive rented to Blue Green employees. 

Its to long of a story to tell here, but one guy I turned on to Avenue Plaza helped me out big time with my July 4 reservations (Essence Music Fest),   These things have a way of coming back 10 fold.

There are 263 units at Avenue Plaza and another another 140 at La Belle Maison. not to mention Club La Pension and the several other New Orleans timeshares.  If you want to come play in my sand box, come on, there is plenty of room for all of us


----------



## ronparise (May 21, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> Totally agree about Ron being helpful.
> 
> But he WORKED to learn about this particular area & he continues to expand his knowledge base in another area or two ... I figure it keeps him young and dashing.  RON!
> 
> ...



What Linda didnt say here is that she was unselfish with her help and advice to me 4 years ago when I bought my first timeshare. Shes the one that taught me the value of specialization., and Linda, I do need to find another niche market...

Thanks Linda


----------



## uscav8r (May 21, 2014)

A.Win said:


> Once again, I want to thank Ron for offering incredibly useful information for everyone to use. In general, I'm amazed that he shares so much information many of us probably feel should be kept a secret. I wonder if he is hurting himself by inviting so much competition. How many Wyndham/WM owners are now trying to rent NOLA weeks based on his advice?
> 
> Or maybe he is benefiting from all this advice? Because if I wanted a NOLA week, Ron is probably the first person I would ask.
> 
> I wish I had the same amount of "intelligence" regarding all the other Wyndham areas/properties. While NOLA info is interesting, it is not particularly useful to me.



Amazing the different response Ron gets here on TUG versus that other discussion site we both frequent! 

I don't think he's hurt himself because he already has a head start on most of us and wields such large point/credit purchasing power, and most of us don't have the time to devote to it as he does.

Besides, like Linda has said, it's all about specialization! While Ron's NOLA info has been interesting and I've checked out La Belle Maison eBay listings on a whim, my interests lie elsewhere and in a different season. 

I'm really impressed with his general knowledge of the Wyndham systems and I also thank him (and Linda and others) publicly for sharing such wisdom!


----------



## ronparise (May 22, 2014)

uscav8r said:


> Amazing the different response Ron gets here on TUG versus that other discussion site we both frequent!



and they are calling for my head on facebook


----------



## Bailey#1 (Jun 1, 2014)

Just an update. Orginally I was looking for a biennial Use year at Avenue Plaza. But the mf's were 520.00 paid annually or $1,040 per use year. So I decided to purchase the annual use year with MF's of 677.00, thru Sumday Vacations.

Now the wait begins....  

What may I ask is the "typical" time that I can expect before I am into the Wyndham system? 

Anyway I want to thank all the TUG members for their knowledge and insight.


----------



## ronparise (Jun 1, 2014)

Bailey#1 said:


> Just an update. Orginally I was looking for a biennial Use year at Avenue Plaza. But the mf's were 520.00 paid annually or $1,040 per use year. So I decided to purchase the annual use year with MF's of 677.00, thru Sumday Vacations.
> 
> Now the wait begins....
> 
> ...



That biennial studio would have been $520 per use, or every other year.What you got is a one bedroom every year for $677 a year

Sumday is quick they will have your deed recorded very soon. Once yje new deed gets to Wyndham they will tell you 6 to 8 weeks


----------



## Bailey#1 (Jun 2, 2014)

Ron on that Biennial contract.

The estoppel certificate said that "Your annual Assessment fees payment is $515.09. and the next due date is 01/01/2014". Note this estoppel letter was dated one year ago. That 01/01/2014 date  represents the off year of the "odd year useage" for this contract. The way I read it it sounded like that $515.09 is due every year! Anyway my son lives in Lafayette, LA I figured he can use it eoy.

Thank you for your input.


----------



## ronparise (Jun 2, 2014)

Bailey#1 said:


> Ron on that Biennial contract.
> 
> The estoppel certificate said that "Your annual Assessment fees payment is $515.09. and the next due date is 01/01/2014". Note this estoppel letter was dated one year ago. That 01/01/2014 date  represents the off year of the "odd year useage" for this contract. The way I read it it sounded like that $515.09 is due every year! Anyway my son lives in Lafayette, LA I figured he can use it eoy.
> 
> Thank you for your input.



I would have read it the same way. You were right to shy away from this one. I think there is mistake here and  might have dug a little deeper if I really wanted a Biennial. I sure wouldnt pay mf for an annual use been happy with eoy

Im sure you and your sone will make good use of what you got


----------



## spackler (Nov 7, 2014)

Are there UDI deeds at Avenue Plaza?  If so, what do the maintenance fees look like?


----------



## ace2000 (Nov 7, 2014)

A.Win said:


> Or maybe he is benefiting from all this advice? Because if I wanted a NOLA week, Ron is probably the first person I would ask.



Just from reading his responses, I'm sure he doesn't look at it from that perspective.  But, IMO Ron is just one of the best!  I've benefited greatly from reading his advice and I appreciate his honesty.   I'm with you, if I needed a week in New Orleans he'd be the first one I'd call.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Nov 7, 2014)

spackler said:


> Are there UDI deeds at Avenue Plaza?  If so, what do the maintenance fees look like?



As far as I know, NO.

Wyndham acquired  from another  developer who converted apartments to TSs.

There  are five  fixed weeks, WorldMart, converted fixed weeks(costs  about $2,500) and floating weeks.

Think all WVO  1 BR weeks have  around $660 HOA  fee and if not converted no POA fee!


----------



## scootr5 (Nov 16, 2014)

I couldn't believe it just sat there for at least two days, but when I looked again today I just had to pull the trigger. Avenue Plaza 1 bedroom week 9 off of SumDay's website, with 2015 MF paid.


----------



## Bigrob (Nov 16, 2014)

scootr5 said:


> I couldn't believe it just sat there for at least two days, but when I looked again today I just had to pull the trigger. Avenue Plaza 1 bedroom week 9 off of SumDay's website, with 2015 MF paid.



that is a shocker


----------



## scootr5 (Nov 16, 2014)

Bigrob said:


> that is a shocker



I looked at it three times this weekend, and said "No, I don't _need_ it" each time. Finally, I just gave in. It's my favorite place in the continental US to visit; my wife and I got engaged in Jackson Square.


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 16, 2014)

ronparise said:


> and they are calling for my head on facebook



WVO or WM ?

 Paco -  do you type it WorldMART just to mess with my head


----------



## ronparise (Nov 16, 2014)

scootr5 said:


> I couldn't believe it just sat there for at least two days, but when I looked again today I just had to pull the trigger. Avenue Plaza 1 bedroom week 9 off of SumDay's website, with 2015 MF paid.



Was it priced like any other avenue plaza week?

A week 9 is worth significantly more. Whatever you paid you got a good deal


----------



## scootr5 (Nov 16, 2014)

ronparise said:


> Was it priced like any other avenue plaza week?
> 
> A week 9 is worth significantly more. Whatever you paid you got a good deal



No, but nothing exorbitant either - $699 versus $349 for other weeks they list.


----------



## Bigrob (Nov 16, 2014)

scootr5 said:


> No, but nothing exorbitant either - $699 versus $349 for other weeks they list.



Great find.


----------



## scootr5 (Nov 22, 2014)

Just curious - does anyone out there have a copy of the condo docs from AVP? Starwood makes it easy and has them available for download from your owner account online, but I'm guessing Wyn doesn't do that for weeks owners.


----------



## ronparise (Nov 23, 2014)

scootr5 said:


> Just curious - does anyone out there have a copy of the condo docs from AVP? Starwood makes it easy and has them available for download from your owner account online, but I'm guessing Wyn doesn't do that for weeks owners.



I dont but I plan to visit the notarial archives next time Im in New Orleans...if I have time>>>>But if you beat me to it, let us know.


----------



## scootr5 (Nov 23, 2014)

ronparise said:


> I dont but I plan to visit the notarial archives next time Im in New Orleans...if I have time>>>>But if you beat me to it, let us know.



Sure thing.


----------



## lcml11 (Nov 23, 2014)

ace2000 said:


> Just from reading his responses, I'm sure he doesn't look at it from that perspective.  But, IMO Ron is just one of the best!  I've benefited greatly from reading his advice and I appreciate his honesty.   I'm with you, if I needed a week in New Orleans he'd be the first one I'd call.



You have to keep on eye on those sales people who give good advise.  They might do it on purpose to have you think nice things so if you or someone you know wants something they have to offer, then .... you or your referral might just get what you want.


----------



## MaryBella7 (Nov 24, 2014)

lcml11 said:


> You have to keep on eye on those sales people who give good advise.  They might do it on purpose to have you think nice things so if you or someone you know wants something they have to offer, then .... you or your referral might just get what you want.



Do you mean "keep an eye on" as in remember who they are for the future or be suspicious of?  Ron does give great advice.  I see no problem with someone giving good advice which causes you to think nice things, and then leads to you getting what you want.  Sounds great to me!


----------

